

Why Distributed Teams are Making Your Traditional Office Obsolete - perplexes
http://cramerdev.com/weblog/why-distributed-teams-are-making-your-traditional-office-obsolete

======
austinB
This is a good article. Allowing people to live where they want can definitely
increase productivity with teams versus close proximity. The collaborative
tools available today make this easy and I am believer that many 'working
meetings' are a complete waste of time. It also allows us to pursue what we
want outside of work. Myself and my co-founder live in different cities
because of school, so far there hasn't been a single problem. Full disclosure
we will be in the same city in a matter of months. I don't know if that kills
my credibility or not...

